# Se pueden conectar dos TDA2003V para crear 20w de potencia..



## gatteen (Ago 16, 2007)

encontre unos amplificador muy barathos que se iaman TDA2003V 
me intereso mucho, pero soii algo principiante asi que quisiera saber si estos se pueden interconectar entre si para crear 20w de potencia.
si esto es posible, por favor pasenme el diagrama para crear un amplificador de audio...
se los agradeceria uchismo de verdad


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

Si que se pueden, bajate el datasheet y encontraras un montaje tipo puente.

El altavoz se conecta cada terminal a un amplificadr TDA (osea  amplificador)
La gracia del tema es que un amplficador esta montado como inversor  el otro como no inversor.
O sea cuando uno amplifica positivamente el otro lo hace negativamente, o sea "doble de tension" y por tanto el doble de potencia.


----------



## //pollo// (Ago 19, 2007)

hola gatteen! aqui te paso un esquema de un amplificador en puente, puedes usar el TDA2002 o el TDA 2003 ya que tienen la misma disposicion de patas. yo lo arme y la verdad que suena muy bien, lo conecte a un sub woofer de 6 pulgadas y lo mueve muy bien. el unico problema que tuve es que la distorsion de mi amplificador es muy elevada, creo que supera el 10%, pero para un lugar chico suena de maravillas  .

cualquier duda o problema con el circuito me avisame  

nos vemos!!!


----------



## gatteen (Ago 19, 2007)

Oye pollo, de verdad que muchas gracias, me gusto mucho eso del ecualizador, porque tu sabes que en las guitarras se necesitan mucho de verdad...
pues si algun dia te puedo ayudar con algo, ya sabes...
gracias...


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 19, 2007)

MAs información en http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp20w1.htm Te recomiendo tambien el TDA1519a consigues su diagrama en el datasheet: www.datasheetcatalog.com Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ... o sea "doble de tension" y por tanto el doble de potencia.



Doble de tensión sobre la misma carga implica doble de corriente. Doble de tensión por doble de corriente = cuádruple de potencia.

Si querés que sólo se duplique la potencia, tenés que duplicar la impedancia de carga también.

Una vez escuche dos TDA2003 en puente con fuente de 15V y no sonaba muy lindo


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 19, 2007)

Yo tengo malas experiencias con TDA2003 y TDA2005,tienen DEMASIADA distorsion, el unico que me ha funcionado perfecto es un TDA1519, te pasaria el diagrama pero no lo tengo a la mano ya que no es el del datasheet, hare lo posible por conseguirlo en esta semana, porlo que veo lo quieres para una guitarra electrica, asi lo use yo, entonces seguro que te funciona. entre las caracteristicas que recuerdo es que da 22 watts, tiene control de tono Bajos y Agudos, control de volumen y trabaja con 12 volts @ 1 A. Saludos


----------



## dandany (Dic 9, 2008)

pollo si sos tan amable me podes pasar el pcb sin las escrituras del tda2003 en puente porfavor


----------



## dandany (Dic 10, 2008)

Segun investigue el diagrama yo y encontre en el mismo foro de electronica facil una modificacion para sacarle mas potencia al amplificador y dice que funciona mas nitido y resueleve algunso problemas de 10grados mas de temperatura y disminuye el thd tomen les va servir mucho pero quiero que me pasen el pcb para pasarlo al cobre porfavor!


----------

